# 9 Ways To Pinch Pennies Around The House



## Meanderer (Aug 8, 2015)

https://www.mint.com/vip-content/9-ways-to-pinch-pennies-around-the-house


----------



## SeaBreeze (Aug 8, 2015)

Good tips! I already use things like white vinegar for cleaning, when I was a kid my mother used to clean the windows in our apartment with vinegar/water and newspapers.  I use it now because I'm moving away from strong chemicals.  We use those PUR faucet filters too, rarely if ever buy bottled water.


----------



## Falcon (Aug 8, 2015)

I've always used vinegar, a splash of ammonia and water  for window washing.  Clean, quick and  no streaks.


----------

